# Radiator drain plug



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have an 88 sentra that I bought a few months ago that I don't really drive that often. but about a month ago after pulling into work and noticing a rather high temperature gauge reading, I was told that there was a puddle of antifreeze under the car after I parked it. I checked things out and it turned out to be that the radiator drain plug snapped off, allowing the coolant to pour out. my question is how do I go about getting it out of the hole now? I'm not sure how old the coolant and thermostat are, but the coolant was damn near brown, so I'd like to flush it out but I need to get that drain plug taken care of first. where can I get a replacement plug?

any help is much appreciated.

Dan


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

You'll need to pull the radiator to get the plug out. It's just plastic so a $3.00 easy out should do the trick n o problem. You drill a hole in the broken stud then tap the easy out on and twist. 
Check the nearest SCK for a replacement. If they don't have it the jy will. If you're too lazy or busy to try those options, I may have one out in the shed you can have.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

You shouldn't have to pull the radiator to get it out.. there's plenty of room to work with..
There should be a notch in the plug where you can get a small screwdriver or maybe some needlenose pliers to turn it. It should look a little like this (U) on the end that broke apart.
I'm sure you can figgure out from there.  


I replaced my water pump 2 days ago and I just have to share a little story.

I was going to drain my radiator by turning the drain plug and -snap!-
Damn thing breaks.
I have a spare one off my parts car.. no big deal.
I take it off and set it aside on the ground.
I continued to put on the pump, and as luck would have it, I friggin STEP on the good one and break it in two.
DAMN.

Gotta find something to use.
Turns out the lower bolts that took off my old strut are perfect for the job. Whipped out Mr. Dremel and cut it to about an inch and slotted the end for a screwdriver.

No more snapping breaking POS plastic drain plug! :thumbup:


----------



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

nice. props, man. I gotta hand it to ya.

I was thinking of JB-stick myself, but I'd kinda like to be able to open the drain plug back up at some other point down the road....

now like my 94 sentra and the 88 maxima I had, there's a drain plug on the engine block too, right?


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

yep, well on the GA16 anyway. I tried removing that a few weeks back, and ended up stripping it. This craftsman bolt remover tool I bought from orchard worked like a champ, though. That bolt is for complete draining and flushing of the coolant system (I think).


----------



## sentra_d (Oct 7, 2003)

*Opening up drain valve necessary?*



blackmaxima88 said:


> nice. props, man. I gotta hand it to ya.
> 
> I was thinking of JB-stick myself, but I'd kinda like to be able to open the drain plug back up at some other point down the road....
> 
> now like my 94 sentra and the 88 maxima I had, there's a drain plug on the engine block too, right?





Galimba1 said:


> yep, well on the GA16 anyway. I tried removing that a few weeks back, and ended up stripping it. This craftsman bolt remover tool I bought from orchard worked like a champ, though. That bolt is for complete draining and flushing of the coolant system (I think).


I want to change the engine coolant as well. In my owner's manual, it too says that, in addition to the drain valve, the drain plug on the engine block should be opened.

Is this really necessary for a good flush, though? My drain plug looks pretty rusted in. It looks like it's a pain to take out unless I drown it in WD-40 first, which is something I'd rather not do.

I've read elsewhere here where opening up this drain plug on the engine block isn't really necessary: the opening of the drain valve is more than enough to drain the water/coolant. Any opinions on this?

I also wanted to ask this (sort of on-topic): I remember one mechanic did the engine coolant change for me and after he was done, the temperature gauge stayed at the top (at the "H"). It wouldn't go away. I finally took the car to a Nissan dealership and they told me that the mechanic probably didn't refill the cooling system properly, i.e., he didn't use a funnel, causing air bubbles to get into the system, which caused the overheating (?). Any thoughts on this? Sounds right to me (common sense and all).


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

If the temp. ran hot after replacing the antifreeze there probably was air in the system, On the GA-16I there is a air relief plug to the left of the distributor , it is above the engine block drain plug slightly to the right.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh yeah, I have had my fun with those.......
The old one will screw right out, be sure to turn it counter clockwise.
If you get lucky , you may find one that will fit in the "help" section at your local aluto parts store.
Subaru ones will also fit.
Let's hope you did'nt do any heat damage.


----------

